# Better than Dubstep



## pro grow (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADkQVJz6wuY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZqNUo6y52Q
http://www.slack-time.com/music-videos/Hip-Hop-Music/Chamillionaire/Ridin.shtml
Whats Tripstep? 
I will Go Check. 
So wipe your Back Sweat. 
What the fuck is a Big melt. 
I got a black tie and a black belt. 
Although mine are kept in the big melt
After I made some with chrome pelt felt.
Who needs my help?


----------



## pro grow (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.slack-time.com/music-video-9766-Lil-Jon-Machuka


----------



## B0NG (Jan 18, 2011)

It's not as good as dubstep in my opinion.


----------



## pro grow (Jan 23, 2011)

http://www.slack-time.com/music-videos/Hip-Hop-Music/Lil-Wayne/Shooter.shtml


----------



## pro grow (Jan 25, 2011)

IDK. Did i link that one by dj reese. i cant dont member

http://www.slack-time.com/music-video-9766-Lil-Jon-Machuka

That wasnt it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07ZBzJMk_ig

there. i finally linked the one i was talking about . /cheer


----------

